# 7 string Explorer'ish guitars



## RaCh (Jun 4, 2007)

---


----------



## playstopause (Jun 4, 2007)

D-EJ34918 posted a pic. of a 7-string Explorer ESP recently.
He might be able to dig it up for you.

As far as i know, Explorer-shaped 7's are quite rare.
There's a 7-string Jackson Kelly here :

õÊ


----------



## Humanoid (Jun 5, 2007)

Hyrde from Stam1na has a 7-string baritone custom Explorer. That's the only one I know.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Jun 5, 2007)

do they make a 7 string Exploder?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 5, 2007)

The guy in Rapes has one

ESP ARTIST CUSTOM GUITARS---Ree---


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

Humanoid said:


> Hyrde from Stam1na has a 7-string baritone custom Explorer. That's the only one I know.



I like this one better.


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 5, 2007)

Humanoid said:


>



The black and yellow trim just made me think "Stryper".


----------



## yevetz (Jun 5, 2007)

/\/\/\ DAT SHIT IS COOL


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2007)

stuz719 said:


> The black and yellow trim just made me think "Stryper".



I was thinking the same thing, brother.


----------



## Variant (Jun 5, 2007)

Humanoid said:


> Hyrde from Stam1na has a 7-string baritone custom Explorer. That's the only one I know.



 Sorry... that's a lame looking guitar. Isn't there a Jackson Kelly 7 that is/was available? Bonus points for the Kelly being one of the better "Explorer" shapes.


----------



## pillarsofdoom (Jun 5, 2007)

ken susi from unearth has an ibanez destroyer 7 string with emg's in the neck bridge and middle position. buzz posted it on sevenstring.org recently


----------



## Michael (Jun 5, 2007)

I like the look if it.


----------



## RaCh (Jun 5, 2007)

---


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 5, 2007)

Variant said:


> Sorry... that's a lame looking guitar. Isn't there a Jackson Kelly 7 that is/was available? Bonus points for the Kelly being one of the better "Explorer" shapes.


 

There's a Kelly 7 over on Ikebe-gakki.com


----------



## chris9 (Jun 5, 2007)

Variant said:


> Sorry... that's a lame looking guitar. Isn't there a Jackson Kelly 7 that is/was available? Bonus points for the Kelly being one of the better "Explorer" shapes.



Here is my jackson kelly 7 string with emg,s and a low pro


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 5, 2007)

chris9 said:


> Here is my jackson kelly 7 string with emg,s and a low pro



oh no.That's a dream guitar dude!That thing is one of the nicest guitars i ever seen!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 5, 2007)

Basically, if you want an Explorer-ish 7, your options are a Jackson Stars KE7 (still in production in Japan), Jackson Kelly 7 (out of production, not as good as the Stars) or a custom.


----------



## RaCh (Jun 5, 2007)

---


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 5, 2007)

It says it does in the specs.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2007)

pillarsofdoom said:


> ken susi from unearth has an ibanez destroyer 7 string with emg's in the neck bridge and middle position. buzz posted it on sevenstring.org recently



Buzz is a member of the forum?


----------



## RaCh (Jun 5, 2007)

---


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Buzz is a member of the forum?



Yep, one of many high profile people to have joined.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 5, 2007)

RaCh said:


> Framus Guitars
> Here is another pseude-explorer 7 stringer



Hmm, I don't like that at all. I'd much prefer a Kelly or an ESP EX over that. Obviously the original's the best though.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 5, 2007)

chris9 said:


> Here is my jackson kelly 7 string with emg,s and a low pro



I love that guitar.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 5, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I love that guitar.



So do I. Next to the warrior. If I'd only had cash at the time both were finding new owners 

Still, i like looking at the pictures


----------



## kmanick (Jun 5, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I love that guitar.


 

+1 that is real sweet looking


----------



## Makelele (Jun 5, 2007)

You guys forgot about this one.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 5, 2007)

Makelele said:


> You guys forgot about this one.



Nice!

I like this guitar a lot, fuck a 7-string baritone with floyd? that rules!!!


----------



## skinhead (Jun 5, 2007)

chris9 said:


> Here is my jackson kelly 7 string with emg,s and a low pro



Chris i saw that one on your guitar family pics, hot guitar!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 5, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yep, one of many high profile people to have joined.



I've never seen him drop in. 

He should have weighed into my Hardcore/Metalcore Breakdown thread


----------



## Variant (Jun 5, 2007)

chris9 said:


> Here is my jackson kelly 7 string with emg,s and a low pro



Not *THAT'S* more like it!


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 5, 2007)

pillarsofdoom said:


> ken susi from unearth has an ibanez destroyer 7 string with emg's in the neck bridge and middle position. buzz posted it on sevenstring.org recently



Found it!


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 5, 2007)

Makelele said:


> You guys forgot about this one.



That's what first popped to mind for me.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 6, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Found it!



That looks badass! I wouldn't mind a Xiphos 7 either.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## eleven59 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd kill for a 7-string version of this:


----------



## RaCh (Jun 6, 2007)

---


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 6, 2007)

RaCh said:


> Hmm?
> I interesting-wtf he uses emg humbucker in middle position?
> Only for girls,screaming "aaahh!thats soooo coool!" ?
> Hmmm...Poser.



Hmm ... grammar lessons?

But I guess you're right, only posers who want to get laid want more tonal variety. Real players just get one pickup in the bridge, and then do sweeps with their man meat.


----------



## RaCh (Jun 6, 2007)

---


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 6, 2007)

RaCh said:


> I think-one-if he wants more tonal variety-then that was a bad choise,to put emg's on his guitar.
> And two-just one single -in middle or in neck-gives him tons of tonal variety instead of 3/4/5 or how many he can get on his guitar-emg 707 humbuckers.



Okay, I was wrong. He's a poser because he doesn't have the same taste as you. Okay ...


----------



## RaCh (Jun 6, 2007)

---


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 6, 2007)

RaCh said:


> &#1054;&#1075;&#1072;-&#1086;&#1075;&#1072;...&#1061;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1099;&#1081; &#1084;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1095;&#1077;&#1075;...



Sorry, but that's a little harder for me to understand than your English. When you want to say something that doesn't make you look completely ignorant, let me know. Take care, clown.


----------



## RaCh (Jun 6, 2007)

---


----------



## yevetz (Jun 6, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> Sorry, but that's a little harder for me to understand than your English. When you want to say something that doesn't make you look completely ignorant, let me know. Take care, clown.



It's russian language he just say like "OK" 

So relax..............


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok, keep it a bit more civil guys.

RaCh: Please post in English


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 6, 2007)

yevetz said:


> It's russian language he just say like "OK"
> 
> So relax..............





> Ok, keep it a bit more civil guys.



My main problem was he was saying a bunch of typical elitist crap. It gets annoying after a while to have someone trash other stuff just because it's different than theirs. I wasn't trying to start a fight or anything. But, I slept, and all is well for me. Do I need to give Mr. RaCh a hug?


----------



## RaCh (Jun 7, 2007)

---


----------



## dmoney760 (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG
im at a lost of words here o_o

jani and ken r soooo lucky to get them guitars


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow. 

Quite the thread bump.

Doesn't Agile make a "Destroyer" that can made into a 7 string?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 15, 2008)

it's the Ghost


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2008)

Thought so.

Maybe that'll be my next one.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Oct 15, 2008)

There's always this one too!!!


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 15, 2008)

eightballhemhorrage said:


> There's always this one too!!!



Sweet stuff ... dude .. which brand is that? Looks custom shop!


----------



## Humanoid (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, Hyrde has another 7-string Explorer Custom. Here's a pic of it:


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 15, 2008)

Not an explorerish shape ... but a star shape .. from the guitar player of the Japanese band .. Sex Machineguns ...


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Oct 15, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> Sweet stuff ... dude .. which brand is that? Looks custom shop!



i made it myself. it was my first build way back in '99. still one of my fav's cause of sentimental value too.


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2008)

That "Star" is pretty nice.


----------



## controversyking (Oct 16, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> Not an explorerish shape ... but a star shape .. from the guitar player of the Japanese band .. Sex Machineguns ...



had no idea sex machineguns played 7's!
That's awesome they kick serious ass.. 

+1


----------

